# Excerpt from CNN's 'Mental Floss' blog re: State/City nicknames...



## Pipp (Nov 8, 2007)

*Excerpt from CNN's 'Mental Floss' blog re: State/City nicknames... *

*http://www.cnn.com/2007/LIVING/wayoflife/11/07/mf.nicknames/*

*5. Bunnies*

You might think residents of Cedar Rapids, Iowa, are sometimes referred to as "Bunnies" because vast hordes of rabbits roam the town, or because carrots are the most popular vegetable, or because locals endlessly set new standards for breeding. 

Sadly, the jokey name is only a "See Der Rabbits" joke. True. Through 1932, four different minor league baseball franchises in Cedar Rapids used the name Rabbits or Bunnies, and -- one would assume -- that's how the joke multiplied.


----------

